# ❄ [DIY GUIDE] Snowflake, Snowboy & Festive Season ⛄🎅 + Summer Shell Season!!! 🐚



## Rosch (Nov 29, 2020)

Hello everyone. I present to you another DIY guide for the upcoming holiday season.

*Quick Summary:*

North Hemisphere players have 44 DIYs to collect (Snowflake, Snowboy & Festive DIYs).
South Hemisphere players only have 22 DIYs (Festive & Summer Shells).
Snowflake and Snowboy DIYs are obtainable starting on December 11th.
Festive DIYs are obtainable starting on December 15th.
Summer Shell DIYs are obtainable starting December 1st.


*❄ SNOWFLAKE SEASON [North Hemisphere]
When:* December 11 to February 24
*Obtained from: *Balloons

Similar to the cherry blossom and maple seasons, *snowflakes will flutter around the island*. These can be *caught using the net*. These snowflakes are larger than usual and stay afloat for a long time.

*There are 10 Snowflake DIYs that can be obtained during this season:*


Spoiler: Snowflake DIYs




*Snowflake wreath* (4 snowflakes)
*Snowflake pochette* (6 snowflakes)
*Snowflake wall* (12 snowflakes)
*Iceberg flooring* (10 snowflakes)
*Iceberg wall* (10 snowflakes)
*Ski-slope flooring* (8 snowflakes)
*Ski-slope wall* (8 snowflakes)
*Falling-snow wall* (3 snowflakes, 10 stones) **(Added in ver. 1.6.0)**
*Frozen fence *(5 snowflakes) **NEW (Added in ver. 2.0)**
*Frozen floor tiles *(8 snowflakes)  **NEW (Added in ver. 2.0)**



A total of 74 snowflakes are needed to craft at least one of everything.


* SNOWBOY SEASON [North Hemisphere]
When:* December 11 to February 24
*Obtained from: *Perfect Snowboys

During this time, snowballs can be found in open areas of your island. These *snowballs can be rolled to make snowmen (Snowboy)*. _Take note! Snowballs will not appear if your airport is open._

*What is a Snowboy?*

These are basically snowmen. You can create a Snowboy by rolling two snowballs together.
To adjust the size of the snowball:
Roll the snowball repeatedly in snow to increase its size.
Roll the snowball repeatedly in ground areas without snow to decrease its size.

If you break a snowball by accident, respawn it by simply enter and exit a building.
*Beware of dung beetles.* They might push or break the snowballs.
You can have multiple Snowboys on the island, BUT *you can only create a Snowboy ONCE A DAY*.
*BUT WAIT!* Don't just make Snowboys randomly. You should aim to build the PERFECT SNOWBOY!

*What is a "Perfect" Snowboy?*

Snowboys made with snowballs with proper proportions are considered "perfect". The steps below describe how to make a large perfect Snowboy:
*Body*: Roll one of the snowballs until it's the same height as the character's eyes/above ear.
You can tilt the camera so you can see the sizes properly.
You can roll it anywhere you want it to stay. But make sure it's a spacious area.

*Head*: Roll the other one until it's the same height as the character's mouth/below ear.
It's best to roll this one nearby the first one before adjusting the size.


Once you get the right size, roll the head (smaller) into the body (larger).
*OR, you can try **!!! [ THIS TRICK ] !!!** to guarantee a Perfect Snowboy every time.*
*The Snowboy should IMMEDIATELY congratulate you if you made a perfect one*. If not, quit the game without saving and try again. Make sure the game is not auto-saving.
The snowboy will complain if you didn't get the right size.
NOTE: The very first Snowboy will always give you a DIY and a Large Snowflake perfect or not.

Only Perfect Snowboys will give you Snowboy DIYs and Large Snowflakes.
_All the residents in your island CAN obtain a DIY from the Perfect Snowboy._

Snowboys stay for 4 days before melting. Talk to them everyday to get Large Snowflakes.
Perfect Snowboys can vary in sizes, as long as they are made with right proportions. Below is a picture by @maria110 showing a tiny perfect Snowboy:





*There are 16 Snowboy DIYs to get. Meaning you need to build at least 15 Perfect Snowboys:*


Spoiler: Snowboy DIYs




*Frozen arch* (1 large snowflake, 10 snowflakes)
*Frozen bed *(1 large snowflake, 10 snowflakes)
*Frozen chair *(1 large snowflake, 3 snowflakes)
*Frozen counter *(1 large snowflake, 5 snowflakes)
*Frozen partition* (1 large snowflake, 6 snowflakes)
*Frozen pillar *(1 large snowflake, 3 snowflakes)
*Frozen sculpture *(1 large snowflake, 4 snowflakes)
*Frozen table *(1 large snowflake, 8 snowflakes)
*Frozen-treat set *(1 large snowflake, 1 snowflake)
*Frozen tree *(1 large snowflake, 8 snowflakes)
*Ice flooring* (1 large snowflake, 8 snowflakes)
*Ice wall *(1 large snowflake, 8 snowflakes)
*Ice wand* (1 large snowflake, 3 star fragments)
*Snowperson head *(1 large snowflake, 5 snowflakes)
*Three-tiered snowperson *(1 large snowflake, 6 snowflakes, 2 tree branches)
*Frozen mini snowperson *(1 large snowflake, 2 snowflakes)  **NEW (Added in ver. 2.0)**



You need a total of 16 Large Snowflakes and 87 Snowflakes to craft at least one of everything.


* FESTIVE SEASON [North & South Hemisphere]
When:* December 15 to January 6
*Obtained from: *Balloons

During this time, the cedar trees around the island will be decorated. Similar to obtaining pine cones and acorns, *shaking the cedar trees repeatedly will drop Red, Blue, and Gold Ornaments*. These ornaments can be used to craft DIYs.

One of your villagers will give you a *Festive Wreath*. This is not a DIY though.

*The following 18 Festive DIYs can be obtained during this season:*


Spoiler: Festive DIYs




*Ornament wreath* (6 blue, 2 gold ornaments) _[given by Isabelle]_
*Big festive tree* (6 red, 6 blue, 4 gold ornaments, 5 wood, 5 clay)
*Festive tree* (3 red, 3 blue, 2 gold ornaments, 5 wood)
*Festive top set* (2 gold ornaments, 1 hardwood)
*Tabletop festive tree *(5 gold ornaments, 3 tree branches, 2 clay)
*Holiday candle* (5 red ornaments, 5 clump of weeds)
*Illuminated present* (3 red, 4 gold ornaments, 3 iron nuggets)
*Illuminated reindeer *(6 gold ornaments, 5 iron nuggets)
*Illuminated snowflakes* (9 blue ornaments, 3 iron nuggets)
*Illuminated tree* (8 red, 8 blue, 6 gold ornaments, 6 iron nuggets)
*Ornament mobile* (1 red, 1 blue, 1 gold ornaments, 4 tree branches)
*Jingle wall* (5 red, 5 blue, 5 gold ornaments, 5 clay)
*Festive rug* (5 red, 5 blue, 5 gold ornaments) **(Added in ver. 1.6.0)**
*Giant ornament *(10 red ornament) **NEW (Added in ver. 2.0)**
*Ornament crown *(3 red, 3 blue, 3 gold ornaments) **NEW (Added in ver. 2.0)**
*Ornament garland *(2 red, 2 blue, 2 gold ornaments, 5 iron nuggets) **NEW (Added in ver. 2.0)**
*Ornament table lamp *(2 red ornaments, 2 iron nuggets) **NEW (Added in ver. 2.0)**
*Ornament tree *(3 red, 2 blue, 1 gold ornaments, 3 iron nuggets) **NEW (Added in ver. 2.0)**



You need a total of 56 Red, 50 Blue, & 48 Gold Ornaments to craft at least one of everything.


* SUMMER SHELL SEASON [South Hemisphere]
When:* December 1 to February 28
*Obtained from: *Balloons

During this season, *Summer Shells can be found on the beach*. These shells look like Conch and Sea Snails, but are darker blue in color. These shells can be used to craft DIYs.

Be sure to always pick up all the shells on the beach to spawn new shells.

*There are 9 Summer Shell DIYs available during summer:*


Spoiler: Summer Shell DIYs




*Shell wreath* (1 summer shell, 1 sea snail, 1 sand dollar, 1 coral, 1 giant clam, 1 cowrie) _[given by Isabelle]_
*Shellfish pochette* (6 summer shells, 2 giant clams)
*Shell wand* (3 summer shells, 3 star fragments)
*Tropical vista* (5 summer shells)
*Starry-sands flooring* (3 summer shells, 1 sandy-beach flooring)
*Water flooring* (6 summer shells)
*Underwater wall *(3 summer shells, 5 corals)
*Underwater flooring* (3 summer shells, 3 corals)
*Summer-shell rug* (6 summer shells) **(Added in ver. 1.6.0)**



You need a total of 36 Summer Shells to craft at least one of everything.


* OBTAINING DIYS*
All of these DIYs can only be obtained from any colored balloons. Red balloons have greater chances of containing DIYs. Here are some tips to help grinding those DIYs:

Balloons spawn every xx:x4 and xx:x9 minutes (2:04, 2:09, 2:14, 2:19, 5:44, 12:39, etc.)
But, the balloons may only be visible on the beach on the xx:x5 and xx:x0 minutes (11:05, 7:30, 12:25, 4:20, etc.)
When the time hits, run along the beach up and down. You can use the camera to check the sky. If you didn't see anything, it might be coming from the opposite direction.
Wind direction can be determined by looking at the direction of the clouds or chimney smoke. If it is moving to the right, then the balloons will come in from the left.
Sometimes, the smoke simply goes up, not left or right. Then you have no choice but to check both sides.

Once you determine the direction of the balloon, stay on that side. The direction will change every 12 hours. There is no exact time when that happens. So, if you haven't seen any balloon in a while, check the direction of the wind again.
If you have the volume up, you can hear a wooshing sound which indicates that a balloon is nearby.
Run along the beach up and down, dig up clams, or fish to pass the time, or...
Try the *Nook's Cranny trick*
This trick basically involves the player talking to the Nooklings or looking at items at the store (but not buying) then running back to the beach before the time hits.
Some say you can also do this with villagers if they are inside their houses.
This does not guarantee a 100% spawn. But it helps and it does give you higher chances.

Or, use the *Jail Bar/Rock Climbing Wall trick*
This trick basically involves creating a straight vertical wall border on your west/eastern beaches from the north end towards the south.
Balloons don't fly over these items. And because of the wall, you can just stay on the south end of the wall and wait for the balloon to move towards you. _For a detailed explanation, please see the spoiler at the end of this section._
_This method is material-heavy and can be really costly._


Be careful though. If you enter a building with a balloon on the air, it'll disappear. Also, if you're in a building at their spawn time, the balloon won't be there.
Obtaining unlearned seasonal DIY chances are 15% regardless of the number of balloon you've popped. Although after 10 balloons, chances of obtaining bells, iron nuggets and clay are increased.
*The Jail Bar/Rock Climbing Wall Trick*


Spoiler: The Jail Bar/Rock-Climbing Wall Trick



I learned about this on this thread:




__





						How to Easily Get Balloon DIYs!! It Has Been Confirmed C:
					

I didn't come up with this.   Someone retweeted this TikTok video and if you have the jail bars and/or climbing wall and you line them up from north to south of your island, it is said that balloons will not float over them and will come to you. I haven't tried this myself, but if this does in...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




For a detailed explanation on how this works, please refer to the Reddit Thread:


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/jxpsgm

Here's a video of me doing the trick. This video shows proof that balloons don't fly over the jail bars and indeed follows it south until it reaches an open space. I apologize if it didn't show how I laid my out my jail bars. The vid capture time is too short.






Also, just to clarify, this wall only guarantees that you won't miss the balloons. This does not affect balloon spawn rate.



If all else fails, we have shops here on the forum that sell seasonal DIYs:






						Nook's Cranny
					

Sell, buy, trade, and giveaway Animal Crossing: New Horizons items.



					www.belltreeforums.com
				





I wish everyone good luck!
Happy Holidays and may the RNG be with you!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 29, 2020)

Now if it would only snow IRL I'd be so happy 

Thanks for this useful guide!


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 29, 2020)

thank you so much for putting this together!! I'm so incredibly excited for winter and snow to come (and if you see me complaining and missing summer in a month, no you didn't)


----------



## Rajescrossing (Nov 29, 2020)

So excited  thanks for the useful guide


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 29, 2020)

Thank you for putting together this guide again for the winter season! ❄ I'm relieved that we get a bit of a break from farming balloons for seasonal recipes with the Snowboy recipes so we at least aren't stuck grinding using one method. Watch me eat my words in a month and detest building Snowboys.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 29, 2020)

Thanks for putting together another useful guide! It's definitely going onto the bookmark list.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 29, 2020)

Thank you for taking the time to compile all of that information; I appreciate this tremendously. I was just starting to look up the dates for them so I know when to get back in the game since I have been taking a mini break. I didn’t like how the articles I found were organized so this is a huge help.  I am so excited for the diys — especially the frozen and illuminated stuff. The frozen set is my favorite .


----------



## -Lumi- (Nov 29, 2020)

Oh I’m so excited! Can’t wait to start crafting wintery & holiday crafts for my town.  Thank you so much for this post and for including how many snowflakes I’ll have to catch to make one of everything!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 29, 2020)

I am so glad I managed to get them all. All I really have to stress about in game is decorating which os my favorite pastime


----------



## tajikey (Nov 29, 2020)

Minor correction. Unlearned seasonal DIY chances are 15% regardless of which # balloon you've popped. 

Also, question. When will the recipes be available in the loons...12/1 or 12/11?


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 29, 2020)

Thanks again for such an amazingly useful guide  I can’t wait to get a glimpse of winter but sadly not had a single snowflake yet 

I just hope the winter diys aren’t as painful to collect as the maple leaf diys 

Going to sleep now and will wish for snow tomorrow  ️


----------



## Venn (Nov 29, 2020)

Thanks for the guide! Can't wait to try to get all the festive DIY's.


----------



## Rosch (Nov 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Minor correction. Unlearned seasonal DIY chances are 15% regardless of which # balloon you've popped.
> 
> Also, question. When will the recipes be available in the loons...12/1 or 12/11?



Fixed the info.

The snowflakes and snowboys begin on December 11th.
The summer shells begin December 1st.


----------



## Debeers (Nov 29, 2020)

Thank you so much for the guide! Really appreciated!


----------



## tajikey (Nov 29, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Fixed the info.
> 
> The snowflakes and snowboys begin on December 11th.
> The summer shells begin December 1st.


Guess I'll start hittin' the sand on the 11th.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 29, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Fixed the info.
> 
> The snowflakes and snowboys begin on December 11th.
> The summer shells begin December 1st.


Oh, thank goodness, we still have some time to recover from all those autumn recipes!


----------



## maria110 (Nov 29, 2020)

So excited for the summer shell and festive DIYs.  I wish the RNG was more generous with the present balloon DIYs.  I am tired of fragrance sticks and tricycles...


----------



## Seastar (Nov 29, 2020)

The snowflakes literally start on my birthday.
Oh no lol


----------



## eseamir (Nov 30, 2020)

looking forward to all the summer shell DIYs!! low key wishing that I could run around and make some snow boys but that's the struggle of living/playing in the southern hemisphere haha


----------



## xara (Nov 30, 2020)

you’re amazing; tysm for another incredibly helpful guide!! 

i’m probably starting to sound like a broken record lmao but i’m genuinely so excited for winter to start!! i can’t wait to finish my winter diy collection, build snowmen and get to see the cedar trees decorated!! and jingle,, i wanna see jingle _so bad_,,


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 30, 2020)

Thanks for this guide!  

Why oh why all these diy’s only from balloons!  I am filled with so much dread.


----------



## Burumun (Nov 30, 2020)

Thanks for the guide, and especially for sharing the jail bar tip! Now I just have to figure out how to make it look nice, and not like some sort of prison island.


----------



## Korichi (Nov 30, 2020)

Thank you so much for once again putting together such a helpful guide!!! This helps a whole lot and good luck to everyone trying to collect all the DIYs this season!! May the RNG be with us all.


----------



## anotherwoodenidea (Nov 30, 2020)

Great guide, thanks so much!


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 30, 2020)

I might have to TT for the festive DIYs. I don't want to wait until Dec 15 before I can start decorating for Christmas.

I wish Festive season would start on Dec 1, because 15th is pretty late into the Christmas holiday.


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 30, 2020)

thanks man

so darn helpful like omg 

anything going on on dec. 1st for nothern hemisphere?

_hahah does this count now?_


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 30, 2020)

Thank you again for another helpful seasonal guide


----------



## maria110 (Nov 30, 2020)

I time traveled to December 1st to try to get some summer shell recipes (southern hemisphere island) and no luck at all.  Did Nintendo make a change to cause it to be harder to get the seasonal DIYs when you are not connected to the internet or playing on the true calendar dates for the season?  I already have 6 of the 9 that I got from traders' "Free DIYs" sections last summer, but I really want the complete set.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2020

One tip about snow boys:  They don't actually have to be big.  You can make little baby snow boys as long as they have the same proportions as a perfect snow boy. Edit:  The small snow boy in the image below declared himself to be perfect and gave me a large snowflake and a recipe.
.


----------



## Rosch (Nov 30, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> thanks man
> 
> so darn helpful like omg
> 
> ...


I recall reading on a guide somewhere that pinecones and acorns are still available until December 10th. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 30, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I recall reading on a guide somewhere that pinecones and acorns are still available until December 10th. I could be wrong though.



I'm currently on December 2nd, so they do indeed carry over into the new month.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 30, 2020)

maria110 said:


> I time traveled to December 1st to try to get some summer shell recipes (southern hemisphere island) and no luck at all.  Did Nintendo make a change to cause it to be harder to get the seasonal DIYs when you are not connected to the internet or playing on the true calendar dates for the season?  I already have 6 of the 9 that I got from traders' "Free DIYs" sections last summer, but I really want the complete set.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2020
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, that is adorable! My heart.    Now we can all have happy little snowpeople families on our islands! If you don't mind me asking, can you share how big/tall you made the two snowballs for your small snow boy?


----------



## maria110 (Nov 30, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Oh my goodness, that is adorable! My heart.    Now we can all have happy little snowpeople families on our islands! If you don't mind me asking, can you share how big/tall you made the two snowballs for your small snow boy?



Thanks! I'm not sure honestly.  I just eyeballed it.  I have a southern hemisphere island, so I already went through a whole winter season.  It took me awhile to be able to reliably make perfect snow boys.  The head needs to be smaller than the body but I'm not sure what the percentage is... maybe 80% of the body's size or 85%?  But if someone with math skills could figure out that percentage, I think it holds for whatever size snow boy one makes.

The hard part was that I would make the head the perfect size but it would get too big as it was being rolled into the body.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 30, 2020)

maria110 said:


> Thanks! I'm not sure honestly.  I just eyeballed it.  I have a southern hemisphere island, so I already went through a whole winter season.  It took me awhile to be able to reliably make perfect snow boys.  The head needs to be smaller than the body but I'm not sure what the percentage is... maybe 80% of the body's size or 85%?  But if someone with math skills could figure out that percentage, I think it holds for whatever size snow boy one makes.
> 
> The hard part was that I would make the head the perfect size but it would get too big as it was being rolled into the body.


No worries at all.  There are a ton of guides/video tutorials for building perfect Snowboys (normal sized). Once December 15th rolls around, I'll probably try to figure out the math so the process becomes more mechanical and repeatable.


----------



## just-kidding (Nov 30, 2020)

Thank you sm!


----------



## Rosch (Nov 30, 2020)

maria110 said:


> One tip about snow boys:  They don't actually have to be big.  You can make little baby snow boys as long as they have the same proportions as a perfect snow boy. Edit:  The small snow boy in the image below declared himself to be perfect and gave me a large snowflake and a recipe.
> .View attachment 339736



I've updated the first post with the image you've provided. Thank you.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Dec 1, 2020)

Thanks @Rosch! As always, your guides are very informative. Maybe we should ask moderators to sticky it.


----------



## Radio (Dec 1, 2020)

Happy to see the flashing lights will be available in the southern hemi as well. They look so pretty in the previews I've seen from TTers.


----------



## Junalt (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you for the guide.  

Does anyone have any idea when the Falling-Snow Wall DIY becomes available in balloons?


----------



## Rosch (Dec 1, 2020)

Junalt said:


> Thank you for the guide.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea when the Falling-Snow Wall DIY becomes available in balloons?



It's part of the Snowflake set. December 11th.


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you so much for this guide! I am trying to do a holiday-themed island hopefully and it will help knowing when to find the DIYs I need.


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you so much for the guide! I want the winter stuff now, though lmao. I woke up irl with 6 inches of snow on the ground that weren't there yesterday, why can't it change just as fast in the game


----------



## Serabee (Dec 1, 2020)

I'm TTing a bit ahead and just made my first (truly perfect, even if the first is always perfect I'm pretty sure he's legit perfect) snowboy and here's a tip/spoiler I didn't see anyone else mention (not that I looked too hard):



Spoiler: Snowboy Spoiler!



If you have multiple characters and/or share an island with someone, a snowboy will give DIYs even to the characters who didn't build him! It seems random which DIY goes to who- I've built one snowboy and currently have three different DIYs on different characters- unfortunately, the DIYs go straight to phones, so I can't give the card to my main character.

I've been thinking... is the reason they don't give you the cards because they don't have hands?


----------



## Cottonball (Dec 1, 2020)

oh damn a new summer shell DIY


----------



## Rosch (Dec 1, 2020)

Serabee said:


> I'm TTing a bit ahead and just made my first (truly perfect, even if the first is always perfect I'm pretty sure he's legit perfect) snowboy and here's a tip/spoiler I didn't see anyone else mention (not that I looked too hard):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does it work with visitors too?


----------



## Burumun (Dec 3, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Does it work with visitors too?


Snowballs don't spawn if you have visitors, according to Google.


----------



## DragonLatios (Dec 4, 2020)

Burumun said:


> Snowballs don't spawn if you have visitors, according to Google.


what about snowman at already built? Can Visitor get the diy if they come to the island?


----------



## Burumun (Dec 5, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> what about snowman at already built? Can Visitor get the diy if they come to the island?


From what I understand, the DIY is a reward for building the perfect Snowboy, so visitors won't get DIYs from him. I haven't gotten to that yet myself, though, and am just going off of Google.


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 5, 2020)

So I have a question for people or who time travel. Can you get ornaments from trees on NMT islands, or will only trees on your own island be decorated? I only thought about this now because I went to a NMT island and got a pinecone from a cedar tree.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Dec 5, 2020)

Does anyone know if you are in  Festive season if those DIYS take priority over the snowflake items? If I don't get all of the snowflake items before Festive season starts will I get more snowflake items before the Festive stuff?


----------



## Serabee (Dec 5, 2020)

Burumun said:


> From what I understand, the DIY is a reward for building the perfect Snowboy, so visitors won't get DIYs from him. I haven't gotten to that yet myself, though, and am just going off of Google.


IDK about visitors BUT...


Spoiler



I can say 100% for sure from experience, Snowboys WILL award DIYs to characters on your island who did not build them if they are perfect AND if the characters speak to them ON THE DAY THE SNOWBOY IS CREATED. I.E. their "birthday" (that's what they call it). Each DIY is random, all characters can get the same or different ones.

I'm guessing this is because you can only create one Snowboy per day, per island. That way, if multiple people play, the ones who didn't get to make the Snowboy can still get the DIYs. I don't think they can get Big Snowflakes, though.



If I had to guess, I'd say probably not for visitors. BUT I do have a freshly built, perfect Snowboy (I'm TTing)- if anyone wants to try, let me know, and I'll invite you.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 5, 2020



JasonAldeanMG said:


> Does anyone know if you are in  Festive season if those DIYS take priority over the snowflake items? If I don't get all of the snowflake items before Festive season starts will I get more snowflake items before the Festive stuff?


Snowflake DIYs are ONLY from Snowboys. You don't get them from balloons. Festive DIYs come from balloons. Totally separate sources, so no need to worry/hurry!

Again, I'm TTing, so I'm getting them all right now, lol

Also, Snowboy tip- they need a good amount of space to spawn (the snowballs, I mean). If, like me, you have a super decorated island you may need to clear space. BUT. If you do this, there's an advantage- the snowballs will spawn right beside each other, making it super easy to make your own little Snowboy factory. Here's mine:



Spoiler: Snowboy Factory









As you can see, they're all lined up along that cliff. I have a wide open area of snowy space, with some strips of stone pathing on the side. Roll the balls over the snow to make 'em bigger. If I accidentally make them too big? Roll 'em over the stone!



I've found it super efficient, and I wanted to post my set-up in case anyone else wants to prepare something similar!


----------



## Khaelis (Dec 5, 2020)

Not looking forward to the grind again... but I'll get it done.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Dec 5, 2020)

Serabee said:


> IDK about visitors BUT...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Aren't there new DIY from December 11 thru February? Like the ice berg floor and wall. That is what I am concerned with getting in the way with Festive DIYs. 


I love your tips for snowboys, my island is pretty open so the snowballs will probably be everywhere.


----------



## Serabee (Dec 5, 2020)

JasonAldeanMG said:


> Aren't there new DIY from December 11 thru February? Like the ice berg floor and wall. That is what I am concerned with getting in the way with Festive DIYs.
> 
> 
> I love your tips for snowboys, my island is pretty open so the snowballs will probably be everywhere.


Oh, goodness! It looks like there are a small handful of snowflake DIYs that come from balloons- sorry about that, I had no idea! You should still be able to get them when Festive DIYs arrive, but you'll obviously have a slimmer chance of getting any individual DIY since there will be more of them. On the bright side, it might be more productive to farm balloon DIYs then, since there will be even more to collect!

And thanks! IDK how many people may find them useful, but I've been TTing to make Snowboys and I think I've gotten pretty good at it, lol

EDIT: As I've mentioned, I'm TTing and, in regards to Festive and Snowflake DIYs overlapping...


Spoiler: Spoiler!



You can get both of them at the same time from balloons, with the game giving them at random. I've been farming balloons a bit today and gotten the Ski-slope Wall, Festive Tree, and Snowflake Wreath in that order!


----------



## Starboard (Dec 6, 2020)

Has anyone else tried farming balloons without interracting with anything in the Nooklings' store? Last time I was farming for Autumn DIYs I just went in and out of the building and a balloon spawned every time. Was I just really lucky?


----------



## Rosch (Dec 6, 2020)

Starboard said:


> Has anyone else tried farming balloons without interracting with anything in the Nooklings' store? Last time I was farming for Autumn DIYs I just went in and out of the building and a balloon spawned every time. Was I just really lucky?



The Nook's Cranny trick is pretty much just a placebo effect. We are led to think that it spawns balloons every time. But it's not proven true.

I've always farmed balloons on the beach without the trick. There are times that I get balloons spawning every five minutes. Sometimes, it's just sparse. You just got lucky with RNG.


----------



## Raz (Dec 6, 2020)

The only bad part of the festive season in the southern hemisphere is that the summer items in the nook store were replaced by the toy day items, so I still can't see surfboards or any other summer-related items there. 

Also, question: do you guys know if the surfboard colors are exclusive to your island (like the Nook miles items)? Or they can appear in every color? Better yet, are they customizable?


----------



## Rosch (Dec 6, 2020)

Raz said:


> The only bad part of the festive season in the southern hemisphere is that the summer items in the nook store were replaced by the toy day items, so I still can't see surfboards or any other summer-related items there.
> 
> Also, question: do you guys know if the surfboard colors are exclusive to your island (like the Nook miles items)? Or they can appear in every color? Better yet, are they customizable?



Surfboards and the retro fan, like the toys, are color-locked. They are not customizeable so you need to trade with others. You can catalog and order them, so no worries on missing out.


----------



## Raz (Dec 6, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Surfboards and the retro fan, like the toys, are color-locked. They are not customizeable so you need to trade with others. You can catalog and order them, so no worries on missing out.


Thanks! I have the retro fan in two colors (somebody gave me them; I think the one I don't have is the blue one). I'm looking forward to get all the surfboards cause it's a nice item to decorate the beach (which is probably the most neglected part of my island, even though the latest updates have helped a lot).


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 6, 2020)

Thanks! I appriciate the Snowboy guide, I have trouble getting it just right


----------



## Galaxite (Dec 9, 2020)

Thank you so much for this thread!


----------



## Rosch (Dec 9, 2020)

*REMINDER!
Tomorrow, December 11th, snow will finally settle on the ground.
That means, Snowflake & Snowboy DIYs will become available!*

I have also made a Snowboy Guide that could help.





						[GUIDE] The PERFECT Snowboy Trick ⛄⛄⛄
					

Tomorrow, December 11th, snow will finally settle on North Hemisphere islands. That means Snowflake and Snowboy DIYs will be available.  But trying to get the right size when building the snowmen can be a total pain. Below is a method that guarantees a perfect snowboy build every time. While you...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Rosch (Dec 10, 2020)

Since it's already December 11th and past 5am on some parts of the world, that means...

*SNOWFLAKE & SNOWBOY DIYs are now available!*

Snowflake DIYs are from balloons.
Snowboy DIYs are from Perfect Snowboys.

Snowflakes are now floating around the island. Catch with a net.

Large Snowflakes are given by Perfect Snowboys. Talk to them daily, even after getting the DIYs.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 10, 2020)

There aren't any festive trees or snowballs anywhere.


----------



## Rosch (Dec 10, 2020)

John Wick said:


> There aren't any festive trees or snowballs anywhere.


Festive trees aren't available until December 15th.

There should be enough space for snowballs to appear. Not sure about the space but a 5x5 empty area (no custom designs and paths) might be enough. Your airport should also be closed.

I rolled a snowball and broke it. I entered a building then exited. The snowball didn't spawn right away. I ran around the island and a random snowball spawned on a different area. Snowballs might take a bit of time to show up. But 2 snowballs will keep appearing as long as you still haven't built a snowboy.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Dec 11, 2020)

John Wick said:


> There aren't any festive trees or snowballs anywhere.



You will need to clear a plot of land for them. That was my issue at first until I saw a YouTube video about it.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 11, 2020)

niko@kamogawa said:


> You will need to clear a plot of land for them. That was my issue at first until I saw a YouTube video about it.


I guessed that was the problem, but I won't be doing that.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 11, 2020)

The first Snowboy isn't guaranteed to be perfect. Learned this the hard way this morning. XD

ETA: the first Snowboy ever constructed on the island will give his creator a recipe, regardless of whether or not he was perfectly constructed. However, if he is not perfectly built, he will not give a recipe to the other residents on the island.


----------



## Splinter (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm already over the snow but it's a long time before it goes away.


----------



## Rosch (Dec 11, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> The first Snowboy isn't guaranteed to be perfect. Learned this the hard way this morning. XD
> 
> ETA: the first Snowboy ever constructed on the island will give his creator a recipe, regardless of whether or not he was perfectly constructed. However, if he is not perfectly built, he will not give a recipe to the other residents on the island.



Yep. Realized that since I experienced it firsthand. Fixed the info.


----------



## Dim (Dec 11, 2020)

I can finally decorate my left room into the winter wonderland like my New Leaf was... only smaller :[


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 11, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Yep. Realized that since I experienced it firsthand. Fixed the info.


LOL, yup, I remember your post in another similar thread. Twinsies!  There's always tomorrow!


----------



## DragonLatios (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks for your guide on snow man I was able to get it right the 2ns time


----------



## DragonLatios (Dec 13, 2020)

I failed to make the perfect snowboy 2 time and was able to get him on my 3rd time. lucky the game did not save till I got it done right today


----------



## Rosch (Dec 14, 2020)

*It's December 15th. FESTIVE SEASON has started for both hemispheres!*

Every day, random cedar trees will be decorated with lights. Shake them infinitely for red, blue and gold ornaments.

13 Festive DIYs also become available from balloons.

For nothern hemisphere players, take note that snowflake recipes and festive DIYs will overlap. For southern hemisphere, summer shell recipes will overalap with festive DIYs.


----------



## tajikey (Dec 14, 2020)

Rosch said:


> *It's December 15th. FESTIVE SEASON has started for both hemispheres!*
> 
> Every day, random cedar trees will be decorated with lights. Shake them infinitely for red, blue and gold ornaments.
> 
> ...


It's almost December 15th...almost! Thankfully I have all the snowflake recipes, so I'm just in need of the ornament dependent recipes from loons. Well, those, and the rest of the Snowboy collection (11 more).


----------



## Rosch (Dec 14, 2020)

tajikey said:


> It's almost December 15th...almost! Thankfully I have all the snowflake recipes, so I'm just in need of the ornament dependent recipes from loons. Well, those, and the rest of the Snowboy collection (11 more).


I'm balloon grinding right now. I still kept getting duplicates of snowflake recipes even if I already had all of them though.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 14, 2020)

It's the 15th and not a single festive DIY in 5 hours.

I'm done with it.


----------



## velv3tkisses (Dec 14, 2020)

Rosch said:


> The Nook's Cranny trick is pretty much just a placebo effect. We are led to think that it spawns balloons every time. But it's not proven true.
> 
> I've always farmed balloons on the beach without the trick. There are times that I get balloons spawning every five minutes. Sometimes, it's just sparse. You just got lucky with RNG.


This works for me. Every 4 and 9 they spawn but I don't see til .1 after 5 and 0. If this makes sense...


----------



## Rosch (Dec 14, 2020)

velv3tkisses said:


> This works for me. Every 4 and 9 they spawn but I don't see til .1 after 5 and 0. If this makes sense...


Trust me. I did this several times and experienced it firsthand. It's not always a guaranteed spawn.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 14, 2020)

It has been EIGHT HOURS of balloon farming and not a single festive diy.

They don't exist or it's a glitch.

Nobody should be expected to do this tedious chore for EIGHT HOURS!

OMG.


----------



## Corndoggy (Dec 14, 2020)

thank you so much for this guide, i had no idea the summer shells had diys besides the wreath isabelle gave me, i'm planning to do some time travel back to a lot fo the stuff i missed in october (i missed all of cherry blossom season, turkey day and my first bug off) but now i know when i'm back to correct time what to look out for <3 thanks so so much, your a life saver


----------



## azurill (Dec 14, 2020)

It’s still the 14th here so trying to get the last snowflake diy before tomorrow.


----------



## DragonLatios (Dec 14, 2020)

still the 14 here. but however The snowboy is Makeing me pull my hair out as it force me to reboot each time and haveing the balloons to worry is going to drive me nuts. I hope the snowboy will still only need 2 reboot. but I be happy if I am able to get it right away. Wish me luck as I be happy to get it all in one go


----------



## Rosch (Dec 14, 2020)

John Wick said:


> It has been EIGHT HOURS of balloon farming and not a single festive diy.
> 
> They don't exist or it's a glitch.
> 
> ...


I got 1 after 2 hours. But yeah, it's so rare...


----------



## John Wick (Dec 14, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I got 1 after 2 hours. But yeah, it's so rare...


I went back to 6am and now have about seven, but I've been at it since 5am.

It's now 4pm.


----------



## nyanicat (Dec 15, 2020)

John Wick said:


> It has been EIGHT HOURS of balloon farming and not a single festive diy.
> 
> They don't exist or it's a glitch.
> 
> ...


I’m right there with you. I just finished getting all of the snowflake DIYS after more than 2 days and 8+ hours of balloon hunting. Now I’m doing festive DIYs and it’s been about 4+ hour on day 1 and I only have 3 DIYs. It should not be like this.


----------



## Purities (Dec 15, 2020)

Thank you so much for this guide! I had honestly no idea what to do with all these summer shells washing up but now I know they have an actual purpose haha.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 15, 2020)

Btw, a random villager gave me a festive wreath today!

Not sure if that was listed.

My wife's character got one from a villager too.


----------



## Rosch (Dec 15, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Btw, a random villager gave me a festive wreath today!
> 
> Not sure if that was listed.
> 
> My wife's character got one from a villager too.



Same. I got mine from Rolf. He was the only villager awake at 5am and he came running to me.


----------



## JKDOS (Dec 15, 2020)

azurill said:


> It’s still the 14th here so trying to get the last snowflake diy before tomorrow.



The snowboy and snowflake DIYs last until  February 24 . You can relax.


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 15, 2020)

Oh I’m so excited! When I left my house today I saw some of my cedar trees were lit up. Yay  I love when they get lights on them and I can’t wait to see which trees have lights!! I wish they all would but oh well.

I hope I find some festive DIYs today! ️


----------



## Wickel (Dec 15, 2020)

How do we get the giant snowflakes? Do they flutter in the air as well? I haven't spotted one yet!


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Dec 15, 2020)

Myrthella said:


> How do we get the giant snowflakes? Do they flutter in the air as well? I haven't spotted one yet!



Get them from talking to Snowmen the day after you create them.


----------



## Wickel (Dec 15, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Get them from talking to Snowmen the day after you create them.


Thanks! Today was my first day playing since december started so I had no idea    They have to be perfect in order to give you one?


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Dec 15, 2020)

Myrthella said:


> Thanks! Today was my first day playing since december started so I had no idea    They have to be perfect in order to give you one?


correct


----------



## azurill (Dec 15, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> The snowboy and snowflake DIYs last until  February 24 . You can relax.


Thank you. I actually finally found one last night. I tried one last balloon and it had the last one I needed. I have been able to get 3 festive DIYs today.


----------



## Rairu (Dec 15, 2020)

That's good to hear, because I was beginning think there are none. I've been at it for about 5 hours this morning fairly steadily and haven't managed to find one DIY yet. The balloons are also spawning a lot less. I was beginning to think there was something wrong in the game, but with you getting them it must just be bad luck for me.


----------



## azurill (Dec 15, 2020)

Rairu said:


> That's good to hear, because I was beginning think there are none. I've been at it for about 5 hours this morning fairly steadily and haven't managed to find one DIY yet. The balloons are also spawning a lot less. I was beginning to think there was something wrong in the game, but with you getting them it must just be bad luck for me.


All three that I got came from green balloons. Most of the balloons I have seen have been either yellow or green. They do seem to be coming less often.


----------



## Rairu (Dec 15, 2020)

azurill said:


> All three that I got came from green balloons. Most of the balloons I have seen have been either yellow or green. They do seem to be coming less often.



I'm getting serious now and going to build that jail bar wall on both sides!


----------



## Angelbearpuppy (Dec 15, 2020)

I got a festive diy from a blue ballon today. It would be nice if they did something simmilar to bunny day with the DIY make a snowflake baloon or something.


----------



## RedPanda (Dec 15, 2020)

This is a great guide, thank you!


----------



## mollyduck (Dec 15, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Same. I got mine from Rolf. He was the only villager awake at 5am and he came running to me.



Oh darn - I remember Molly came running to me earlier and I hit her with my equipped net by accident.  Hopefully that wasn't it!


----------



## Rosch (Dec 15, 2020)

mollyduck said:


> Oh darn - I remember Molly came running to me earlier and I hit her with my equipped net by accident.  Hopefully that wasn't it!


I'm sure you can get it from someone else. Idle or run around your island without entering a building for 10-15 mins, then try passing by a villager and see if someone calls you.


----------



## azurill (Dec 15, 2020)

Rairu said:


> I'm getting serious now and going to build that jail bar wall on both sides!


I wish you good luck. I might try doing that later would have to move a few things first.


----------



## DragonLatios (Dec 15, 2020)

The Diy from the balloon is driveing me nuts. I Do not like to tear a part of my island just to built a wall for the diy. So Hard to think on what to do.


----------



## Rosch (Dec 15, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> The Diy from the balloon is driveing me nuts. I Do not like to tear a part of my island just to built a wall for the diy. So Hard to think on what to do.


You don't need to actively play the game. You can just leave the game on idle and check the game every 5 minutes.

Determine the wind direction and stay on the beach where the balloons will start from. Then, every xx:x5 and xx:x0 minutes, just run up and down the shore. I don't do the jailbar trick anymore. And I do this while I'm working.


----------



## DragonLatios (Dec 15, 2020)

Rosch said:


> You don't need to actively play the game. You can just leave the game on idle and check the game every 5 minutes.
> 
> Determine the wind direction and stay on the beach where the balloons will start from. Then, every xx:x5 and xx:x0 minutes, just run up and down the shore. I don't do the jailbar trick anymore. And I do this while I'm working.


i do at and check the time there


----------



## Rairu (Dec 15, 2020)

azurill said:


> I wish you good luck. I might try doing that later would have to move a few things first.



It's working well so far for getting the balloons, but still no festive DIYs except the floor, rug, but I got the snowflake pochette and really like those!


----------



## DragonLatios (Dec 15, 2020)

I Got a spare ornament wreath if anyone like to swap out one of there spares


----------



## azurill (Dec 15, 2020)

Rairu said:


> It's working well so far for getting the balloons, but still no festive DIYs except the floor, rug, but I got the snowflake pochette and really like those!


The snowflake pochette is one of my favorites. Hopefully I will have time later to try for balloons again. I want the big festive tree and holiday candle.


----------



## a potato (Dec 15, 2020)

The festive season is so pretty! I can't wait to see it at night.


----------



## DragonLatios (Dec 15, 2020)

Dose anyone Have a Checklist of All the DIy at can be Collected from the Balloons this sission?


----------



## Rosch (Dec 15, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> Dose anyone Have a Checklist of All the DIy at can be Collected from the Balloons this sission?


Here you go:




__





						Free Printable Checklist for Snowflake/Snowboy/Festive Season
					

If anyone is interested, I created a Free Printable DIY Checklist of the recipes that start coming tomorrow, along with the start and end dates to collect them.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## tajikey (Dec 15, 2020)

RNG hates me at this very moment. After a decent run this morning of 6 unique festive recipes, I've now run into 9 blue balloons in a row, each containing either 5 iron or 5 clay.


----------



## DragonLatios (Dec 15, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks at neat. this is a neat cheat sheet and easy on the eyes. So thanks again.


----------



## Rosch (Dec 15, 2020)

tajikey said:


> RNG hates me at this very moment. After a decent run this morning of 6 unique festive recipes, I've now run into 9 blue balloons in a row, each containing either 5 iron or 5 clay.


Same. Although I got yellow balloons on my end.


----------



## DragonLatios (Dec 15, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Same. Although I got yellow balloons on my end.


For me it a Miss or a hit if i can spot the balloons. I Got 4 Diy in a Hour i think. But maybe 3 Ballons with Rocks or something. But some had money. So i think it give me money more then iron or clay or Shirts. But i do not know what my RNG is


----------



## Rosch (Jan 6, 2021)

Reminder for both hemispheres that...
*Festive Season ends January 6th!!!*

Once this season ends, cedar trees will no longer be decorated and ornaments will no longer be available.


----------



## Rosch (Dec 11, 2021)

Updated for version 2.0


----------



## Bluelady (Dec 13, 2021)

@Rosch

There’s another way to obtain Festive diys.


Spoiler



The villagers can give you Festive diys now. If you’ve already learned the diy, then they will give you 3 ornaments.


----------



## azurill (Dec 13, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> @Rosch
> 
> There’s another way to obtain Festive diys.
> 
> ...


That is great to know thank you so much.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 13, 2021)

@azurill Seriously, this is such good news. I was totally not looking forward to balloon hunting at all lol.

Hey Rosch, thanks for the updates. I wouldn't had known there were extra DIY had you not said so. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## azurill (Dec 13, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> @azurill Seriously, this is such good news. I was totally not looking forward to balloon hunting at all lol.
> 
> Hey Rosch, thanks for the updates. I wouldn't had known there were extra DIY had you not said so. Thanks a bunch!


Yea I wasn’t looking forward to balloon hunting either. I only need the new ones for my Main island but need almost all of them for my second island.


----------



## tinysaiph (Dec 13, 2021)

Thank you for the useful guide, I'm definitely going to try the jail bar trick, as running up and down the sides of my islands takes ~so much time~ (I am lazy)


----------

